# Pétition pour des horaires de modération adaptés



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Camarades, 

Partant du constat que beaucoup d'entre nous ont un travail ou la ferme intention d'en trouver un, ce qui prend du temps,

Constatant de surcroit que certains s'obstinent à tartiner le vide aux heures où les populations honnêtes ne sont pas disponibles pour les tancer vertement ou se gausser d'eux,

Arrivant à l'amère conclusion qu'il ne reste parfois que Jugnin, dont on sait qu'il est une lamentable quiche en informatique et un exècrable autant que pompeux philosophe et le vieux trooper à qui une sénilité bien avancée fait un peu mélanger les heures du jour ou de la nuit, sans parler de ses phrases, bref pas grand monde pour rèpliquer,

J'exige :

Que les modèrateurs, maudits soient leurs noms, ne modère à partir de ce jour que le dimanche soir, ce qui nous laissera la semaine pour rigoler, non mais tout de même !

Signez la pètition pour un bar où on n'arrive pas systématiquement après la bataille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Et que Mackie soit préposé à la correction des fautes d'orthographe !


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Signe la pètition pour un bar où on n'arrive pas systématiquement après la bataille.



en fait tu veux que je rouvre rien que pour toi ? VIP va !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Ah non, fais pas ça, on va croire que j'ourdis des trucs dans l'ombre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2011)

ué !
en plus y'a un fil qui explique farpaitement le fonctionnement du bar !

bon ensuite, on fait varier le menu en semaine et ca tourne tout seul...


----------



## jugnin (6 Mai 2011)

Jsuis carrément daccord. Ils se trouve que cette après-midi, emporté dans mon élan rhétorique et de fort bonne humeur, je me suis fendu dune parabole rurale sur le bar. Une de ces merveilles dont jai le secret, qui vous aurait fait frémir tant cétait un condensé de Rezba dans la justesse de son argumentation, de DocEvil pour son ancrage philosophique, de Playboy pour attirer le chaland, et de Casimir afin que le tout ne soit pas supprimé par un modo que jaurais oublié darroser en début de mois.

Tu parles ! Lorsque jai envoyé le bouzin, avec cet air autosatisfait et légèrement suffisant typique du rhéteur qui entend déjà lacclamation silencieuse du lecteur anonyme, celle-ci sest écrasée sur la porte close du sujet ! Paf, vaporisée, la prose au lapin. Alèm, le veule, sans crier gare, avait modéré dans sa bagnole, en loucedé et modéré en noir ! Nan mais sans dec, ils se prend pour Toximystic ou bien ? Tu me dois 20 minutes de ma vie*, Alèm ! 

* Soit environ 6 Leffe triple.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Kes tu fous là toi, j'ai pas parlé de bouffe !




Mon lapin, tu le sais pourtant que pondre un pavé dans un sujet creux, c'est vachement alinéatoire !


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Alèm, le veule, sans crier gare, avait modéré dans sa bagnole, en loucedé et modéré en noir ! Nan mais sans dec, ils se prend pour Toximystic ou bien ? Tu me dois 20 minutes de ma vie*, Alèm !
> 
> * Soit environ 6 Leffe triple.



purée et c'est toi qui ose parler de sauvegarde sur d'autres fils ! 

bon, ok, je te les dois bien d'toutes façons !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2011)

ca tabasse la triple...

'fin bon...


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Et que Mackie soit préposé à la correction des fautes d'orthographe !



j'ai pas le temps


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, fais pas ça, on va croire que j'ourdis des trucs dans l'ombre !



Nan, c'est Bobby çà.


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2011)

oh lui, depuis qu'il m'évite à la Rochelle&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mai 2011)

Je croyais que t'y faisais que passer. 
faut savoir hein.


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je croyais que t'y faisais que passer.
> faut savoir hein.



j'y passe tous les jours depuis deux semaines ! 
bon, j'ai fini Lagord, reste ce qui est au sud du périph et à l'est de beaulieu et à l'extérieur du chemin des remparts

un beau bordel quoi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mai 2011)

Moi, je préfère la Kwak. Y'avait pas un modérateur qui en buvait de la kwak? Si, si, même qu'il avait un chat sur le dos.


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Moi, je préfère la Kwak. Y'avait pas un modérateur qui en buvait de la kwak? Si, si, même qu'il avait un chat sur le dos.



il a mis macgeneration.plist à la corbeille !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mai 2011)

Mais quelle vieille blague d'éculée!


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'exige :
> 
> Que les modèrateurs, maudits soient leurs noms, ne modère à partir de ce jour que le dimanche soir, ce qui nous laissera la semaine pour rigoler, non mais tout de même !


C'est le jour de la modération !&#8230; 
Un p'tit ban ?!...
Une p'tite infraction ?!&#8230;
Un effacage (arbitraire) de post ?!...
C'est le jour du marché, y veux quoi le Ponk ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mai 2011)

En attendant, moi je vote d'accord avec Ponk, même si la dernière fois j'étais là au bon moment.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mai 2011)

Mais vas-tu arrêter d'ourdir des trucs dans l'ombre toi ?


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Mai 2011)

J'adore cette expression récurrente. 

Et ouais, d'accord avec Ponk. J'ajouterais même que n'ayant point de connexion à l'internet mondial la moitié de la semaine, j'exigerais très légitimement, une modération effective uniquement le dimanche (et encore, après m'avoir demandé mon avis ).

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2011)

Ah, puis les boules rouges aussi, et pas divisées par deux au bar, hein, finis les chichis, quoi.
Mais celà allait de soi...


----------



## jugnin (8 Mai 2011)

Exactement. Doublons la force des coups de boule rouge au bar. Sinon ya quà nous laisser poster dans les sujets fermés, cest pas compliqué.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mai 2011)

Et en attendant, on s'est encore fait avoir : un tout beau fil intéressant et tout, (pondu d'ailleurs par notre actuel expert en tout beaux fils intéressants et tout) qui ferme avant même que la crème de macgé, plan ourdi dans l'ombre sous le bras, ait pu exprimer à quel point ce fil était tout beau, intéressant, et tout. 

Une honte.


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2011)

De la faute aux nuages sui surplombent le parc Delmas !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, puis les boules rouges aussi, et pas divisées par deux au bar, hein, finis les chichis, quoi.
> Mais celà allait de soi...





jugnin a dit:


> Exactement. Doublons la force des coups de boule rouge au bar. Sinon y&#8217;a qu&#8217;à nous laisser poster dans les sujets fermés, c&#8217;est pas compliqué.



/mode idée alakon : remplacer les :casse: *vert* par des :casse: *rouge*, au bar exclusivement et x2 ?  





:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




stephaaanie a dit:


> ... n'ayant point de connexion à l'internet mondial la moitié de la semaine...



Et alors ? tu n'as pas de la poésie poissonneuse à lire pour t'occuper ?  :love:


----------



## jugnin (9 Mai 2011)

Je veux pas vous embêter, mais ça commence à sentir sérieusement le copinage, dans ce fil !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2011)

ça vaut mieux de du coquinage...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2011)

bon.

Moi ce qui m'intéresse aussi c'est QUI va modérer...

Pasque y'en a...
...un surtout...
...'fin voilà quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2011)

T'as peur d'une modération à coups de paires de baffes ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2011)

Ah et puis, les boulets à deux balles qui écrivent comme des cochons ne devraient pas pouvoir envoyer de MP quand ils refusent d'en recevoir.

Mais je dis ça, je ne vise personne en particulier, hein ?
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2011)

certaines personnes ne peuvent recevoir de Messages Privés dans certains cas&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2011)

Si la frustration en arrive à nous faire voir le modo comme une sorte de grosse boule rouge dominicale ! Il serait temps que l'on nous redonne notre pouvoir boulistique !:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> certaines personnes ne peuvent recevoir de Messages Privés dans certains cas


Ah ?
Aaaaaah... OK.
Pas pensé à ça.
Bon.


----------



## Vivid (10 Mai 2011)

des rigolos je vous dit, cela supprime sans même effacer  !  de la branlette oui 

En France les services médicaux occupes les retraités, Macg occupe ses vieux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mai 2011)

Et voilà, j'ai encore loupé le dernier sujet à la mode, à cause d'une modération trop rapide et intransigeante.
Une honte!


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

Tu veux un bisou ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mai 2011)

Franchement?

Je préférerais un nouveau sujet de maccalimeromimi. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2011)

Euh, il fait de la photo maccalimeromimi ? paske on pourrait lui indiquer un fil intéressant ? 



pvvbpvbpbvbpppvbpvbpvbpvbp 



 Titi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Franchement?
> 
> Je préférerais un nouveau sujet de maccalimeromimi. :love:



Ah mais il y en a - plein ! Pas forcément ouvert par lui, mais si tu sors un peu du bar, tu devrais en trouver assez facilement.


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, il fait de la photo maccalimeromimi ? paske on pourrait lui indiquer un fil intéressant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et mon c, c'est du poulet ?!...


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

Oui, il semblerait


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Oui, il semblerait




Je vois déjà ces commentaires sur les photos
Et je vois déjà comment les "traiter"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et mon c, c'est du poulet ?!...



Faisandé alors...


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Tu peux parler&#8230; 
Faisez gaffe, ou j'appelle magicmimicaliméro* pour qu'il vous fasse un topo en 5 posts de 50 lignes chacun, sur le respect d'autrui&#8230; 
(nan, je n'ai pas dit truie...)


*prononcer "madjik"&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (11 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> (nan, je n'ai pas dit truie...)



Eh alors, on a dit "cochon" ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Va défendre Ponk, toi !... 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

'tain, comment y m'a cassé, l'autre là !
Vais pas m'en remettre !
Hé, hé, hé.

Bon, inscrit depuis 10 ans, d'accord, mais cette manière de répondre systématiquement à côté sur des détails et d'ignorer le principal...
Ou alors, quoi ? Y a une "Ecole MAcG des Boulets" ?
L'a dû avoir une mention, celui-là...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, comment y m'a cassé, l'autre là !
> Vais pas m'en remettre !
> Hé, hé, hé.
> 
> ...



Genre banafouf /roi heenok


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Y a une "Ecole MAcG des Boulets" ?









lui aussi.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2011)

Je voulais réagir à ce sujet pour dire qu'un imprimeur physique peut s'avérer moins cher. Parce qu'une ramette 80 g avec entête à son nom ça ne coûte pas grand chose. Et tu as un service personnalisé (l'imprimeur te dis de visu le fichier dont il a besoin, te fais toucher les différents papier et fait tout pour te fidéliser)


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Je voulais réagir à ce sujet pour dire qu'un imprimeur physique peut s'avérer moins cher. Parce qu'une ramette 80 g avec entête à son nom ça ne coûte pas grand chose. Et tu as un service personnalisé (l'imprimeur te dis de visu le fichier dont il a besoin, te fais toucher les différents papier et fait tout pour te fidéliser)



tu veux que je réouvre pour toi donc ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu veux que je réouvre pour toi donc ?



On dit «rouvrir». On l'écrit, aussi.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu veux que je réouvre pour toi donc ?



Non. Je voulais juste que l'auteur du fil le sache. Mais comme je ne suis pas sûr qu'il passe par ici, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire (faut qu'on t'occupe puisque ta journée shopping est foutue)


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> On dit «rouvrir». On l'écrit, aussi.




alors là, c'est pas un Suisse typo-kleptomane qui va m'apprendre à parler français ! 
Même mes profs n'y sont pas arrivés, t'a qu'à voir ! 




aCLR a dit:


> Non. Je voulais juste que l'auteur du fil le sache. Mais comme je ne suis pas sûr qu'il passe par ici, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire (faut qu'on t'occupe puisque ta journée shopping est foutue)



non, que faut-il donc que je fasse ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Suisse typo-kleptomane



Merde. Tu commences à trop me connaître :mouais:


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

nous n'avons pas encore tirer de coup, nous devrions corriger ce manque.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> nous n'avons pas encore tir*er* de coup, nous devrions corriger ce manque.


Tir*é* !


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tir*é* !



tu veux bien arrêter de jouer avec mes pièges à WebO ? j'étais sûr de le choper sur ce coup-là et paf je lui faisais un môme !

t'es chiant ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h28 ----------

sinon, je cherche une colocation courte durée meublée et avec Wifi sur Le Havre mi juin&#8230;*


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2011)

Bon c'est fini ces cochonneries. Tu vas rameuter Mackie.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, je cherche une colocation courte durée meublée et avec Wifi sur Le Havre mi juin*


Nan, tu n'auras pas d'adresses de cousine(s) !


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, tu n'auras pas d'adresses de cousine(s) !



pourtant, c'est une recherche sérieuse   (et de toutes les façons, je crois que je ne suis plsu "sur le marché" mais je vais me renseigner  )


----------

